# Ultimate Home Setup!



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Kees just posted this on FB. This is a home setup!

View attachment 8003


Bigger picture can be found here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/elj3ga85j3i1rsh/10382567_681485471930084_4417553525256388558_o.jpg


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nothing special!!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Looks awesome, are those the smaller hopper you get or are they bespoke? Are both those m3's chromed?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Tiny tamper said:


> Looks awesome, are those the smaller hopper you get or are they bespoke? Are both those m3's chromed?


Those Versalabs are modified by Frank Durra (Terranova) so the hopper are probably custom smoke glass made by him.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

What is the small white thing on the wall in the middle. It seems to have a crank handle on it...another grinder?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I enjoy excellent 'coffee relations' with my Wife but I doubt I'd get her approval for that lot....and that's apart from the cost.

Wonderful setup however. I'd like to see the rest of the House.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Dr Steve said:


> What is the small white thing on the wall in the middle. It seems to have a crank handle on it...another grinder?


Vintage grinder, have no idea which one...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nothing special!!


I agree - couldn't see a jam jar anywhere either..... rank amateur


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> I agree - couldn't see a jam jar anywhere either..... rank amateur


Bet he's using Lavazza too


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bet he's using Lavazza too


You said the L-word - you are a very naughty boy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr Steve said:


> What is the small white thing on the wall in the middle. It seems to have a crank handle on it...another grinder?


Probably uses it for guest beans


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> You said the L-word - you are a very naughty boy


I know, I know - trying to stop myself drooling


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

It looks a bit like one of these..

You'll see what I mean once you stop looking at her bottom!!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Omg what a loser, check this out bitches


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> I agree - couldn't see a jam jar anywhere either..... rank amateur










..............


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I literally googled "noob coffee setup" for that image :-D


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> I literally googled "noob coffee setup" for that image :-D


Lol it actually comes up.....


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

If nothing else, it all looks spotlessly clean and shiny. (sorry, the housewife in me just came out there)

And so well organised. Puts my coffee corner to shame. (in fact I was so ashamed, I have just polished my Isomac...lol )


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Just seen this picture, please please tell me how did you get passed my dogs. Only popped out to get some cups.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> Omg what a loser, check this out bitches


Yeah, right! The ultimate.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Just seen this picture, please please tell me how did you get passed my dogs. Only popped out to get some cups.


We have stealth CCTV everywhere.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the older version of that grinder, and right at this minute it is making better coffee than the MC2...

Shoot me now!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I have the older version of that grinder, and right at this minute it is making better coffee than the MC2...
> 
> Shoot me now!


Bang........

Heretic .........

Really ?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> We have stealth CCTV everywhere.


After the weekend I just had I hope not


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Too late - how much you willing to pay?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Too late - how much you willing to pay?


I would be prepared to pay you except I'm skint . I have discovered a new hobby called coffee!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Does the machine require 3 phase supply?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I just think he's A) Just downright greedy. B) Just a big show off C) Earns more in a week than I do in a year. And after all that I bet he still makes a drink that tastes like two week old cold Nescafe and latte art that looks like it's been done by a drunken Chimp!....I hope.

Me Jealous; what on earth makes you think that?

Foot note: I bet he couldn't make a decent cup of java with a Gaggia Classic if he tried. Now that's what you call skill....Ahem!


----------

